# When does a Squeaker stop Squeaking!



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

This may seem like a silly questions, when does a squeaker stop squeaking? I have never had a baby pigeon and I have a sick rescue and he squeaks a lot  At what age do they start talking like an adult?

Thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

My observations would say two to three months old. After the 'squeak' you may hear something like a 'quack' when the bird's voice is breaking, before the 'coo'. If it is a hen, she'll probably become less vocal.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yup...as John D says...


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> My observations would say two to three months old. After the 'squeak' you may hear something like a 'quack' when the bird's voice is breaking, before the 'coo'. If it is a hen, she'll probably become less vocal.


Gotta agree with this, but I have had one exception. One of my young birds still squeaked whenever the food was being put in the loft until he was almost six months old. He would be out flying with the kit, I would whistle, and this one would start squeaking as soon as it entered the trap.

Of coarse, we named him Squeaker.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Kiko and Kalani were born around June 20 and by the end of August had stopped speaking completely. Kiko (the male) started cooing first and Kalani (hen) just stopped squeaking. Kalani really did not start cooing until around 3 months. They both (Kiko more than Kalani) make a squeaking noise when they fly and they still do that, but that is seperate from the "squeaking" you are asking about I think.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

On rare occasion, I have had a bird squeak at five and six months old.

I recall last year at the combines shipping night, for an old bird race. I heard one squeaking in the trailer and wondered if someone accidently (or intentionally) put a young bird in the basket. But it would have had to have an old bird band. Which is possible.

We do not take trainers during old bird season, so it wasn't that situation.

I never was able to locate the bird by visual inspection through the openings in the trailer. Just heard it squeak now and then. I felt sorry for it because it sure sounded like a young bird.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow thank you everyone! I had picked up this Baby King Squeaker from the shelter on 11/5/10. I did hand feed him (name Friday) the first few days until he started eating on his own. I would also hand feed him a little until this past week. He cried for me and when I go to him he wing pops me LOL Sometimes when I put my hand in a soft curl he nudges his beak between my fingers. Anyway the funny thing is this morning he started this little sort of funny honk (Quack), so I think he is growing up and based on all your post he is most likely about two or three months old

Thank you!
Cheryl


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

When they go through puberty there vocals began cracking and they begin cooing:] Most of mine lost their squeaks at around two-three months.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

2-3 months in my loft so it agrees with John's and PigeonX's observation.


----------



## Pigeon80error (Sep 25, 2010)

John D is Right-o!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.cheryldickinson.com/kingvideo.htm

Above is a page you can see a little video of my King Squeaker and his voice is starting to honk I gave him a perch and a patio perch and put them low so he can start more hopping , jumping and flying. He has a rock and a log also It's very cute to watch him grow up!


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Related to this, can someone help with the following? ( I realise they might not have clear cut definitions) 

What is a squab? Like how old?

A Squeaker? (two to three months old based on what John said above?)

A young bird? 

Any other terms related to age? 

Thanks


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a 3 month old Y/B. he's loft flying good traps good showing good habits but as soon it's feeding time he starts squeaking and still try's to feed off the parents


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Pollo70 said:


> I have a 3 month old Y/B. he's loft flying good traps good showing good habits but as soon it's feeding time he starts squeaking and still try's to feed off the parents


So he's a 'young bird' who is a 'squeaker'?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

newbie001 said:


> So he's a 'young bird' who is a 'squeaker'?


 I guess but the other 19 don't act like that! also a squeaker to me is when he is allways squeaking just after being weaned not after he has established a perch and shows some maturity!


----------

